# too cold



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

it is just to cold to go out and work on anything.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Is it 51 deg below zero F actual temp? 
No? 
WAH
Call me when it gets there. I'll be outside up on the telephone pole. (wimpy wimpy wimpy):wave:

LOL
Maytag


----------



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Not here! 


SuperChargers


----------



## terry82 (Dec 3, 2009)

you got to love indiana in february.


----------

